# [EVDL] electric mower



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 02, 2009 4:49 PM
Subject: [EVDL] electric mower


> I'm working on a riding mower conversion. http://www.evalbum.com/1909
>
> I'm trying to figure out how to drive the blade. I dont have the
> original engine pulley. One option is to build up a new extension
> shaft and pulley from the main motor. Another (the one I'm in favor
> of) is to drive the blade (single 30" blade) with a separate motor.
> I've looked through the electrak site, but it's not obvious what size
> motor will drive this blade. I have a little 250W 24V motor from a
> scooter I'm going to try, but I think it will be too small (even with
> the right pulley ratio to get to just under 19kRPM). I'm guessing I'll
> need 500W or more to keep up.
>
> Does anyone here have more experience driving mower blades? How much
> power does it take?
Not a hellova lot, Jon! I made a few E mowers in 'Nam YEARS ago with a 
24 volt FAN motor and a 12" piece of steel, shipping strap, sharpened, for 
the direction it ran!The motor was about the size of my fist. This is a 
rather small editition of what you have in mind, though. Of course the 
height of the grass was the secret! I was surprised how well I could trim 
our little hooch's small grassy area!I think a scooter motor would drive the 
blade fairly well?BIGGER the better, though.A Treadmill motor? Could it do 
2k on 24-36 volts?A Skill saw motor, vacuum cleaner, motor? You can get them 
in ANY tag sale?Alota small motors out there, IF you can cobble a blade 
coupling up?

Happy hunting!

Bob
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Major wrote:
> >
> > 30" blade is pretty big. Electrak blades were smaller.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 2 Mar 2009 at 14:49, Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone here have more experience driving mower blades? How much
> > power does it take?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think you would be better off getting a double groove pulley for the 
main motor, and running a belt to the original mower deck. You can get 
such a pulley from mcmaster.com. It looks like your motor has plenty 
of power for the job.

Sent from my iPhone



> Grant Stockly <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > At 12:49 PM 3/2/2009, you wrote:
> >> I'm working on a riding mower conversion. http://www.evalbum.com/1909
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with double pulley, but check surpluscenter first.
Also you can get shaft adapters...if necessary.



> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I think you would be better off getting a double groove pulley for the
> > main motor, and running a belt to the original mower deck. You can get
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > I think you would be better off getting a double groove pulley for the
> > main motor, and running a belt to the original mower deck. You can get
> > such a pulley from mcmaster.com. It looks like your motor has plenty
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm going to try to use the 250W motor
I have for now. I suspect it will bog down too much, but I'll try. The
motor has little bearings, but the blade has a hefty one already
mounting it to a pulley (removable). I might use a belt, to get a
little more torque. I'll just have to play around with it (thats the
fun part).

If that doesnt work, I might do the double pulley thing. I have a
small lathe, and can cast aluminum to size my pulleys. I'm too cheap
to buy easy things to make. But I really wanted a separate motor, like
the electrak. I'd love to have multiple blades, but I'd have to find a
new deck to go that route. I'm trying to use what I already have.

I also have a push E-mower, corded. Its blade is bolted directly to
the motor shaft, no slip. Interestingly the motor is brushed.. I could
put 120V worth of batteries on that to make it cordless.

Thanks! I'll have to post my results when I get it figured out!

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> I think you would be better off getting a double groove pulley for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > I would like to do a mower conversion too, but it takes me over an
> > hour on a 52" zero-turn mower to cut my yard. That is with a 22 HP
> > engine sucking down about 2 gallons of gas. I don't think it would be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. 48" mower deck, 18HP twin, 2-3 gallons of gas if I 
include the "front 40". I wonder how much of that is wasted energy as the 
motor runs a near constant RPM regardless of load? I was thinking an etek 
may be a good ICE replacement. No overspeed issues if the drive belt 
breaks.

The electracs seem to run for a while, so it may not be an insurmountable 
problem.

-Adrian


>> I would like to do a mower conversion too, but it takes me over an
>> hour on a 52" zero-turn mower to cut my yard. That is with a 22 HP
>> engine sucking down about 2 gallons of gas. I don't think it would be
>> practical. What size battery pack do you think I would need?
>>
> The rule of thumb is 800# of lead is equivalent to one gallon of 
> gasoline.
>
> Cory
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you think that rule of thumb applies to a lawn mower?

Sent from my iPhone



> Cory Cross <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> I would like to do a mower conversion too, but it takes me over an
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > Do you think that rule of thumb applies to a lawn mower?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> > The electracs seem to run for a while, so it may not be an insurmountable
> > problem.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think with a mower it may be more related to how long it takes to mow 
the yard. I think an ET can probably go 3 hours with good batteries? I 
never need to go that long, so I'm not sure.

- SteveS



> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> > I'm in the same boat. 48" mower deck, 18HP twin, 2-3 gallons of gas if I
> > include the "front 40". I wonder how much of that is wasted energy as the
> > motor runs a near constant RPM regardless of load? I was thinking an etek
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve;and you other newbees to E trakin'

Ya got to sniff around and find an Electrac! You will love it! Check out 
the Electrac Group on Yahell.Some of the guyz over there CHARGE their "tracs 
with solar panels even!They come from "restorable", got a shed full, to a 
few grand for a plug and play!But for probably less than a good used car you 
can probably find a clean one? But they are ALL antiques, to be treated with 
love and respect! Guy out in Ohio,or Penn's -slo-mania, I think is the parts 
source?Good intro project for a newbee EVer, and it is USEFULL as hell!Think 
of mowing , smelling new mown grass, NO exhaust smell, earplugs, gas or 
oil?!The NEW E tracks are rather pricy, nowadaze, oh, they are out there, 
but you would be buying a family hairloom, rather than a disposable piece of 
junk!

IF ya need more than a few hours, take a break, go for lunch, charge, 
while ya stuff yur face, and mow the rest, later!

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SteveS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, March 03, 2009 9:09 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric mower


>I think with a mower it may be more related to how long it takes to mow
> the yard. I think an ET can probably go 3 hours with good batteries? I
> never need to go that long, so I'm not sure.
>
> - SteveS
>


> > Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >> I'm in the same boat. 48" mower deck, 18HP twin, 2-3 gallons of gas if I
> >> include the "front 40". I wonder how much of that is wasted energy as the
> >> motor runs a near constant RPM regardless of load? I was thinking an etek
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 3 Mar 2009 at 15:58, Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> 
> > I'm in the same boat. 48" mower deck, 18HP twin, 2-3 gallons of gas...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jim Coate wrote:
> 
> > Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >> The electracs seem to run for a while, so it may not be an
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 04, 2009 9:38 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric mower


>
>


> Jim Coate wrote:
> >
> >> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >>> The electracs seem to run for a while, so it may not be an
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The zero-turn mowers are nice. One think I do like about the ET is the 
deck is out front and makes it easy to get under bushes, etc. But it 
ain't no ZT.

I believe hydraulically operated mowers are more energy intensive to 
run, since you have to keep the hydraulic pressure up even when sitting 
still. I guess this is offset somewhat in reduced operating time. I know 
converting a ZT has been discussed on the ET list, but I don't recall it 
being done yet. If I found a ZT with a blown motor I'd be interested to 
try it (right; YAP - Yet Another Project!).

- SteveS

Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
>


> Jim Coate wrote:
> >
> >
> >> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Shawn Lawless ,

The mower lookes great

>Glad to hear the mower is still cranking out the clippings. Believe it
or not I'm finally shipping out our Prototype #3 next week after almost
2 years and multiple redesigns.

having electric motors instead of hydrolices motors to power the
wheels is a big improvment, but I'm sure lots of redesigning to get
the mower to steer right ,

> # 4 has been cutting well in Orlando
this past year. (I'll email some photos). If your ever up there and
fancy a spin let me know and I'll set it up. I would value your
feedback.

Sounds good ,
Steve Clunn.
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com
or our online Parts Store at: www.Grassrootsev.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > having electric motors instead of hydrolices motors to power the
> > wheels is a big improvment, but I'm sure lots of redesigning to get
> ...


----------

